# Press Release: Sonax Car Care coming to DetailersDomain



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Yup that's right we will carry the Sonax Line, I had the pleasure to test the product line over the last couple of weeks and I'm very impressed.

We will be carry the below (everything they currently offer in the North America)

SONAX Premium Class Carnauba Wax 
SONAX Premium Class Paint Cleaner 
SONAX NanoTechnology Liquid Wax 
SONAX NanoTechnology Paint Cleaner 
SONAX High Speed Wax 
SONAX Gloss Shampoo Concentrate 
SONAX Wheel Cleaner 
SONAX Tire Gloss Gel 
SONAX Upholstery & Carpet Cleaner 
SONAX Leather Foam 
SONAX Dashboard Cleaner

ETA 1-2 weeks

*Sonax Overview:

How we see ourselves*

We, that is SONAX GmbH, see ourselves as an innovative company that manufactures and sells chemical products and also provides services in the vehicle maintenance sector.
Range of Services

Under the trade name SONAX, we offer a highly competitive and extensive range of products for the cleaning and care of vehicles. Through highest quality and a price policy in the upper range, we strive to establish the SONAX brand as a manufacturer and supplier of environmentally pro-active and innovative products.
Success Factors

Our clear corporate aim is the perpetual further development of our BRAND POWER, CUSTOMER ORIENTATION, ADAPTABILITY and PROCESS and PRODUCT QUALITY. And through these success factors we aim to distinguish ourselves in competition, and lastingly increase our earning power.
Code of Conduct

We are naturally aware of our responsibilities to the environment. This requires that our business practices and our products are conducted and maintained in harmony with our natural resources. We constantly aim to improve customer and employee satisfaction, through customer orientation and personal responsibility. We strive for mutually beneficial, successful partnerships with our customers and suppliers.
ISO 9001:2000 Certification

*History of Sonax*

A highly respected brand in Europe and the United States, Sonax has been developing automotive care products for over 50 years. From car polish to fuel additives, a widely diversified range of products reflects the scientific expertise of the company.
*
Humble Beginnings*

Anyone familiar with the huge market presence of Sonax GmbH & Co KG would be quite surprised at its humble beginnings. Fifty years ago, as Manfred Hoffmann and his father began manufacturing their first car polish, the prospect of success was far from a sure thing. Fortunately, creativity, a feel for market demand and the production of excellent products evolved into one of the most successful auto care manufacturers in the world.

*A Brand with Long Roots*

The roots of the Sonax date back to the beginning of the last century. In 1905, the founders first extracted silica from their mining operations. This extremely fine mineral produced many domestic polishes. After the war, they developed a silver polish marketed under the name "Sona". Shortly an "X" was added with the introduction of a new car polish and the company launched itself in the car care product sector.

*A Frosty Breakthrough*

Gradfually, more car care products were added to the Sonax line. Not all were a great success. Their first de-icing product was marketed in glass bottles. Unfortunately, in frosty weather the de-icing agent froze and burst the glass bottle! Changes were made, and the first de-icing agent to be offered in an aerosol can, enjoyed huge sales during the severe winter of 1962.

*From a Good Idea to #1*

Since establishing the brand back in the 1950's, Sonax has moved to the "pole position" among producers of car care. Millions of motorists around the world trust the expertise of this company from Neuburg. Sonax is represented in more than 70 countries.

Constantly refining and updating development techniques, Sonax uses testing methods unique to the industry. such as a window cleaner test bed, have enabled Sonax to gain the competitive edge. Sonax works closely with automotive manufacturers in its development and marketing activities to ensure its products meet the demands of the latest paint and interior techologny.

*Strong Motor Racing Ties*

From the beginning, Sonax used it's motor racing sponserships to gain world wide recognition. As official supplier to Team McLaren Mercedes in Formula-1, Team Arden International in GP2, British Touring Car Championship, Australian V8 Supercars series, American Champ Car Atlantic Championship, and various international teams like Audi and Mercedes in the DTM, no other car care line is more at home on international racing circuits.

The car care product specialist has been a major supporter of motor racing for many years. Such famous names in motor racing as Ayrton Senna, Hanns-Joachim Stuck, Michael Schumacher, Heinz-Harald Frentzen and Jacques Villeneuve have all raced past the finishing line sporting the SONAX logo.

Sonax will continue it Formula I Racing sponsorship with the new Vodafone McLaren Mercedes debuting in January of 2007.

*Cleaning up Attitudes and the Environment*

High performance car cleaning formulas and an environmentally-friendly concept would not appear to be a compatible marriage. Sonax is prooving it can be done. Consumers are increasingly concerned about the environmental soundness of their cleaning products, so Sonax became one of the first in the industry to introduce environmentally pro-active formulas.

*Strengths of a Family-Owned Company*

Sonax has remained a true, family-owned company. This tradition enables quick decisions, and a motivated, committed workforce. The extended Sonax family, with their strong manufacturing history, gives us assurance that our car care demands for the future will be met with great enthusiasm.


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

bump for a great new line.....


----------

